# emc (or emco) rex 10" planer



## Mosti (May 17, 2011)

I have found this 2nd hand planer for a bargain price, however I am unaware of its manufacturer and have looked for reviews online but could not find any. Any of you guys have any knowledge about this breed?!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Joseph,

Is that one of those European machines you can use as a jointer on the top and a thickness planer through the middle?


----------



## Mosti (May 17, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Joseph,
> 
> Is that one of those European machines you can use as a jointer on the top and a thickness planer through the middle?


yes, i am sure it is like that. 

What should i look for in such a used planer??


----------

